# The Lemo RTA by Eleaf



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

Any vendors getting in The Lemo RTA?


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors getting in The Lemo RTA?
> 
> View attachment 15470




Eciggies had them, sold out, but are getting more.

Vapeclub are getting the 'Drop' version.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Eciggies had them, sold out, but are getting more.
> 
> Vapeclub are getting the 'Drop' version.



Oh man I'm loosing it.... ahhh must have happened all last week while I was on the high seas... either that or I'm just getting old. 

What is the "drop" version?

Have I missed a thread somewhere?


----------



## Andre (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh man I'm loosing it.... ahhh must have happened all last week while I was on the high seas... either that or I'm just getting old.
> 
> What is the "drop" version?
> 
> Have I missed a thread somewhere?


Here is a link to help you, Skipper - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-20-w-by-eleaf-now-available.5738/page-7#post-143573

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

Andre said:


> Here is a link to help you, Skipper - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-20-w-by-eleaf-now-available.5738/page-7#post-143573



Thanks @Andre! One of the threads I lost while at sea! I want a Lemo Drop!


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh man I'm loosing it.... ahhh must have happened all last week while I was on the high seas... either that or I'm just getting old.
> 
> What is the "drop" version?
> 
> Have I missed a thread somewhere?



They sold out overnight, literally!

So you could've missed it if you blinked.

I suspect they are going to be mighty popular, so I expect they will be freely available in no time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/11/14)

Yeah will have some soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (16/11/14)

Some pics

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> Some pics
> [....
> 
> Haha the iStick is almost the size of your thumb
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> Some pics
> ......


Nice, the black on black looks really awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

Great @Alex

What coil was in it?
What juice?
How did you find the vape?


----------



## Alex (16/11/14)

Those are not my pics @Silver


via iphone


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> Those are not my pics @Silver
> 
> 
> via iphone



Ok cool, no prob 
I had a feeling they might not be your pics after i posted my questions


----------

